# How do i become a gold member?



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

as above

cheers


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

youve got to post pics of your mrs naked to other gold members mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

kenny dont pay any notice you have to pm ashcrapper ask him to make you a gold member he deals with gold upgrades .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MacUK said:


> Ewen, and what would be the cost of this?


its free you just have to pm ashcrapper he deals with gold upgrades and katy deals with other requests .


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

what do you need bro?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ewen said:


> kenny dont pay any notice you have to pm ashcrapper ask him to make you a gold member he deals with gold upgrades .


This is correct but dont forget the secret code which is P0T4T05K1N


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

edited


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MacUK said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/latest-news/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html


 :nono:

this deserves a few negs


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Kennyken you want gold status? I do good deal £9.99 PM for details...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ewen said:


> :nono:
> 
> this deserves a few negs


I agree. bet hes a proper laugh at parties this kid


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/latest-news/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels-10.html#post2741497

this was the updated post .


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

£20.99 in a stamped adress'd envelope to the adress in your PM.

And I will send you a nice blackburn rovers shiney!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

MacUK said:


> Quality


now can you please amend your posts otherwise members will get confused. thanks


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Ashcrapper can I have gold membership.? Or I'll pay money to be a mod ?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Kennyken said:


> Ashcrapper can I have gold membership.? Or I'll pay money to be a mod ?


sorry mate no mod positions going at the moment, I will keep an eye on your posting and come back to you at the end of the week, bump this thread if I forget


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Ashcrapper can I have gold membership or pay to be a mod ?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

sorry mate no mod positions going at the moment, I will keep an eye on your posting and come back to you at the end of the week, bump this thread if I forget


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> youve got to post pics of your mrs naked to other gold members mate


This post was the reason to my naked girlfriend thread you pervert haha


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Cheets mate sorry for the duplicate post. Damn phone !


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

lol why would you pay to be mod?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Muscle said:


> lol why would you pay to be mod?


because mods have `benefits` .


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Muscle said:


> lol why would you pay to be mod?


he loves ****in moderating


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

What benefits are there ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kennyken said:


> What benefits are there ?


sorry m8 only mods can have that info otherwise it wouldnt be restricted to mods ...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

MacUK said:


> Ash can you keep me in mind for gold membership please?


of course mate, the team have been watching you lately and been impressed. keep up the good work son


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> of course mate, the team have been watching monsterballs lately and been impressed. keep up the good work son


Fixed 

Cheers bruv


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

monsterballs said:


> Fixed
> 
> Cheers bruv


I see what you did there you saucy little devil


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> I see what you did there you saucy little devil


 :lol:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

My experience of upgrading to gold was not great.

Ash made me do all sorts of stuff.. most of it was unbearable.. I had to point on a doll were most of the action took place in court..

Can't say it was the best week of my life. Still take medication to keep me from self-harming.

But..

NOW IM GOLDZ BITCHEZ WOO :double ****:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Anyone else waiting for Sakso to say " you have to invest in my business to become a gold member?"


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Wrap your todger in ferrero rocher papers then you'll have a goldmember.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> My experience of upgrading to gold was not great.
> 
> Ash made me do all sorts of stuff.. most of it was unbearable.. I had to point on a doll were most of the action took place in court..
> 
> ...


you agreed never to speak about that


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

DiamondDixie said:


> Wrap your todger in ferrero rocher papers then you'll have a goldmember.


and this is why he is a gold member. outstanding


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> you agreed never to speak about that


You've done your time now, you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Eat your sim card! So police can't track you


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> Eat your sim card! So police can't track you


Its ideas like that which keep you silver mate..

Its self harm to the penis or your staying put in all your silver misery

that..

or pictures of your GF (naked, to make that clear)


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> and this is why he is a gold member. outstanding


What can i say Tony Hart taught me a lot. You don't wanna know what I can do with PVA glue and a toilet roll tube :whistling:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

MacUK said:


> I havnt got to do the walk of Shame like Matt did though do I?


You'd be lucky to walk at all after what ash does (no ****)


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

I think Sakso can get you gold membership for a grand ?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

MacUK said:


> I havnt got to do the walk of Shame like Matt did though do I?


couldnt possibly tell you


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Liked that because I could like you in the other thread


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

DiamondDixie said:


> What can i say Tony Hart taught me a lot. You don't wanna know what I can do with PVA glue and a toilet roll tube :whistling:


Sounds like the twist in saksos plan for global domination


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

DiamondDixie said:


> What can i say Tony Hart taught me a lot. You don't wanna know what I can do with PVA glue and a toilet roll tube :whistling:


actually we do


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

There's nout wrong with being silver!


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tombo said:


> There's nout wrong with being silver!


Just post that another 414 times and your tune will change !


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Tombo said:


> There's nout wrong with being silver!


there is.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tombo said:


> There's nout wrong with being silver!


some people make it to gold to find out what the difference is .

its like boy to man ...


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

ewen said:


> actually we do


Better one for you, one night stand/new bird. Cucumber, glow in the dark condom and lights off. listen for the gasp.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

I amazing, my lifts have increased too and I feel so more confident; for instance when my Mrs told be to cook dinner again tonight, I deliberatly gave her less mash.



ewen said:


> some people make it to gold to find out what the difference is .
> 
> its like boy to man ...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

switch said:


> I amazing, my lifts have increased too and I feel so more confident; for instance when my Mrs told be to cook dinner again tonight, *I deliberatly gave her less mash.*


hhahahahaha! :lol:


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Bump ashcrapper !


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ah yes, will check with the other mods and see if you are eligible.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> ah yes, will check with the other mods and see if you are eligible.


Cheers mate. for gold membership or to become a mod?

when will you let me know ashcrapper ??


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

No point in checkin me mate. I'm probly down there with the likes of raptor,empire etc.

On the verge of a ban :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Kennyken said:


> Cheers mate. for gold membership or to become a mod?
> 
> when will you let me know ashcrapper ??


be monday now mate, some of the mods dont work Fridays or weekend


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> be monday now mate, some of the mods dont work Fridays or weekend


cheers mate....is that to become a mod or gold mem ??


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Kennyken said:


> cheers mate....is that to become a mod or gold mem ??


to become a mod mate. you need to go through a series of questions with pscarb then he will make the final decision. I just vet the candidates. will let you know


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

i have more than a thousend in posts when do i go GOLD


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> i have more than a thousend in posts when do i go GOLD


After a year mate


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

johnny_lee said:


> i have more than a thousend in posts when do i go GOLD


Pm Ashcrapper,but best to have a bribe in there to speed things up a little, Johnny :thumbup1:


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Pm Ashcrapper,but best to have a bribe in there to speed things up a little, Johnny :thumbup1:


aha cos i know its a year after jun but im pretty much gold alredy UKM love me and i think i should go gold quicker


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Kennyken said:


> After a year mate


hey bud, managed to get the lads together to discuss your application. basically need you to do the following:

1. pick a thread you feel adds value to the site then critique it talking about the good/bad. at least 200 words

2. pick a post you feel would need moderating and why, and how you would have dealt with it

3. finally, just a little about yourself and why you think you would make a good mod.

can post in here. good luck


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> i have more than a thousend in posts when do i go GOLD


when you get gold status, it will make judges more lenient on you next time you have to take the stand..seriously try it


----------



## lynxeffect84 (Jan 5, 2009)

just keep posting and leave it happen


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

I shall crack on with it today...working nights so only just got in 2 hours ago. cheers ashcrapper


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Kennyken said:


> I shall crack on with it today...working nights so only just got in 2 hours ago. cheers ashcrapper


good luck


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

sounds like ken REALLY wants promoting ! :lol:

What else are you willing to do ... fat wants to know


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

A day in the life of Supaturk:

Late Monday night after an epic chest workout, Supaturk was packing up his gym bag after his post workout stretching, He pulled out his Optimum Nutrition whey that was already in his shaker, He went to fill the shaker with water but an aesthetics crew member accidentally bumped into him and the protein fell to the floor, Supaturks animal instincts kicked in, it was like depriving a lion of zebra meat after hunting the land all day.

Supaturk immediately felt huge levels of anxiety, it was his ritual to consume the shake within 10 minutes of his workout, he hit up other aesthetics crew members but they had no whey to share. Frantically, Supaturk jumped into his car and sped on the highway home, he glanced nervously at his watch as there was only minutes to spare before his anabolic window would close. He pulled over at a petrol station, and looked around the isles frantically for some form of protein, all the mad max power bars were sold out so he proceeded search the nutritional information of all the natural muesli bars, he needed anything to spike his insulin. There was nothing worth the calories, furious, he jumped back into his car and sped home with dreams and hopes of simple carbohydrates and protein.

He arrived home, he sprinted to the fridge to find some chicken breast, his mother yelled from the lounge room "I used it last night for that curry darling". Disgusted with this news he fled to the tub of gold standard whey, he remembered he had used the last of it for the shake at the gym, there were only traces left at the bottom of the tub.

Supaturk had to settle for the cum of a big black guy


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

1.

The first thread I would like to talk about is this one: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/28936-basic-compound-routine-beginners.html. I feel very strongly that this thread adds value to the site, as myself have used the training and motivational information that it contains.

As a beginner like myself I find it very useful that the key points to such a difficult sport like bodybuilding are given in clear bullet points. It helps the reader to understand the many aspects that are involved in bodybuilding. Not just "lifting weights" and taking supplement/steroids as many beginners are lead to believe. It is very useful for a complete novice who has never researched bodybuilding and wants the basic understanding.

I also feel this thread has it bad points, not just specific points but the thread as a whole. I will explain why.

Every beginner who looks at professional bodybuilder wants to be like them wherever it's in a magazine or on the street. They read these threads and think to themselves "that seems easy enough Il follow everything and soon i will look like Arnie". The problem with this is people expect to look like a professional bodybuilder very quickly and can be very disheartened and loose motivation, which is one of the keys in this sport. The thread doesn't emphasis the need for amount of work or determination it takes to look like Arnie or Ronnie and that's even before we consider genetics and steroids.

I think threads like these are very good but people need to know the amount of work or lifestyle change, it can take to be gain very little.

2.

My second thread I'd like to talk about is one that I was involved in briefly. It is one I would of commented on or deleted if I was a mod. This is the thread: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/ask-boss/161865-terminate-my-account-12.html#post2753268.

The thread starts with the op asking someone to delete he's account. Fair enough. But then people started writing comments towards the op. At first it was only banter and forum like talk. But it soon escalated to personal attacks on the op. Even comments on his personal photos. The comments on what the op had said in previous posts/threads are fine but attacks on his personal appearance are unacceptable. Users who have never spoken to the op were commenting on his photos and him.

I can understand the need for banter but on this occasion I think it went a little far and should have been deleted sooner in my opinion.

3.

I would like to talk about why I would make a good mod. Because I am very fair, and take both parties opinions in consideration. I've also been training/eating for less than 2 years so I can consider myself a novice.

With this in mind I think I can help other beginners who don't realise the life style and not just a quick fix. Training wise or steroid wise

I have been a long time reader of this site and decided to take the plunge and join. I may ask silly questions but that's how you learn and I understand. Beginners will also do the same and I would take that into consideration.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

> A day in the life of Supaturk:
> 
> Late Monday night after an epic chest workout, Supaturk was packing up his gym bag after his post workout stretching, He pulled out his Optimum Nutrition whey that was already in his shaker, He went to fill the shaker with water but an aesthetics crew member accidentally bumped into him and the protein fell to the floor, Supaturks animal instincts kicked in, it was like depriving a lion of zebra meat after hunting the land all day.
> 
> ...


what did it taste like?


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> 1.
> 
> The first thread I would like to talk about is this one: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/28936-basic-compound-routine-beginners.html. I feel very strongly that this thread adds value to the site, as myself have used the training and motivational information that it contains.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

When do i know the outcome lads?


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

MacUK said:


> I think ash is reviewing it at the moment.... within 24 hours or so


Cheers mac, just out of curiosity how many mods are there on here?


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Damn dawg, thats some essay you wrote there, good luck!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

MacUK said:


> I think ash is reviewing it at the moment.... within 24 hours or so


Are you ash's P.A :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Kennyken said:


> 1.
> 
> The first thread I would like to talk about is this one: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/28936-basic-compound-routine-beginners.html. I feel very strongly that this thread adds value to the site, as myself have used the training and motivational information that it contains.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the effort Kenneth, I will now discuss this with the mod team and we will get back to you shortly


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Cheers ash!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> Thanks for the effort Kenneth, I will now discuss this with the mod team and we will get back to you shortly


A word of warning folks - do not listen to this man, do not trust this man, do not take any advice from this man!!!! :lol:

Is actually and in all seriousness a great little essay there Kennyken (reps soon to follow) but unfortunately, or maybe thankfully, Mr Crapper has no authority or special arrangement with the mod team to do anything!


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> A word of warning folks - do not listen to this man, do not trust this man, do not take any advice from this man!!!! :lol:
> 
> Is actually and in all seriousness a great little essay there Kennyken (reps soon to follow) but unfortunately, or maybe thankfully, Mr Crapper has no authority or special arrangement with the mod team to do anything!


not sure which ones the wind up ash or dtlv hahahaha


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

MacUK said:


> Just to keep you updated we still havn't had a reply from Kennyken, so we may have to consider someone else for the position.... Shame really as we thought he really wanted the job..


Don't trust this guy either :lol:


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

I worked this out on diggitys home page yesterday:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/diggyv-page2.html#visitor_messaging


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Kennyken said:


> I worked this out yesterday on diggitys home page yesterday so thought id along with it. not that nieve lol


I thought this was the case... fun thread thanks to everyone playing


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> I thought this was the case... fun thread thanks to everyone playing


You should keep the essay for the future, you never know


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Do i still get reps though dtlv ?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

You big spoil sport! :lol:

Was funny while it lasted, reps to KK for being such a good sport on this! 



Dtlv74 said:


> A word of warning folks - do not listen to this man, do not trust this man, do not take any advice from this man!!!! :lol:
> 
> Is actually and in all seriousness a great little essay there Kennyken (reps soon to follow) but unfortunately, or maybe thankfully, Mr Crapper has no authority or special arrangement with the mod team to do anything!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

VeNuM said:


> not sure which ones the wind up ash or dtlv hahahaha


Haha, well ash did pm me telling me what he was doing... and I could have stopped it, lol... guess this does say something about me!!!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

lol some ppl look at there member status as being important, and some will post to reach it on purpose other than just going with the flow :bounce:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

MacUK said:


> Dtlv74 is not actually a mod, don't listen to this guy.... that member title is actually apart of his avatar and actually not a title, smart guy but you won't fool us DT.... :whistling:


Dammit, busted :crying:



Kennyken said:


> Do i still get reps though dtlv ?


Got em already mate - you little rep whore you!!!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

are reps just likes??


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

where do i check reps????


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> where do i check reps????


Click on the 'settings' link at the top of the page, they will be listed in there.


----------



## ironmanwales (Aug 30, 2006)

i think by the time this thread is finished KK will have reached gold member status anyway, ffs that was some funny reading well done all you ba5tards involved


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

iv got 6946 reps hanvt a clue how you get them or give them tho lol,,,,, does reps mean replys?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

stone14 said:


> are reps just likes??


likes are added using the like link - Reps are added using the little star next to the 'Blog this post' at the bottom of the posts. LIkes are just a counter, Reps go towards the green bar under your name.

Also whatever your rep score is - lets say 10,000, then when you rep someone you their reputation goes up by 1% of your reps score. So in this example they would increase by 100.

So reps from a well respected member - ie a Mod or long standing member would normally be worth more than other members...


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

MacUK said:


> where did you get that vest!


photoshop - as per the others that appeared before Christmas!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

DiggyV said:


> likes are added using the like link - Reps are added using the little star next to the 'Blog this post' at the bottom of the posts. LIkes are just a counter, Reps go towards the green bar under your name.
> 
> Also whatever your rep score is - lets say 10,000, then when you rep someone you their reputation goes up by 1% of your reps score. So in this example they would increase by 100.
> 
> So reps from a well respected member - ie a Mod or long standing member would normally be worth more than other members...


ahh right i didnt have a clue what the satr was for, didnt even notice it till no after you said lol, i have just been clicking like thinking it was that 1 lol so many good post gone no waste over they years then


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

MacUK said:


> so do the mods have a standard amount or is it down to how many time sthey personally have been repped


being a mod is up to admin not reps number isnt it??


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

kennyken has palyed this with such a straight face...that essay...lol

repped.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

stone14 said:


> being a mod is up to admin not reps number isnt it??


or me


----------



## ironmanwales (Aug 30, 2006)

As ive been a member since 2006 by the time i reach gold member status i will probably be bald have no teeth and be ****ing the bed in a nursing home somewhere,I imagine the adult lounge being more entertaining than xhamster or cucumber tube so is there anyway without having to get on my knees in front of pscarb and sucking out another 900 posts ?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

MacUK said:


> so do the mods have a standard amount or is it down to how many time sthey personally have been repped


No, everyone gets them the same way. However the mods do tend to know their stuff, and so do tend to be in the top page for reputation.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> likes are added using the like link - Reps are added using the little star next to the 'Blog this post' at the bottom of the posts. LIkes are just a counter, Reps go towards the green bar under your name.
> 
> Also whatever your rep score is - lets say 10,000, then when you rep someone you their reputation goes up by 1% of your reps score. So in this example they would increase by 100.
> 
> So reps from a well respected member - ie a Mod or long standing member would normally be worth more than other members...


Good description - better described than I could, lol.

Technically likes are for any posts you like/agree with (for any reason, information or banter) nd want to give that acknowledgement to the poster, and reps should be reserved for exceptional quality posts only. You can give unlimited likes per day, but reps are limited by user and also by a daily cap.

In reality people use reps and likes very differently to one another - some use them interchangeably, some make a big deal of the difference between the two, and some only either use one or the other. For some people such things matter a lot, and others couldn't care less.

Personally am fairly stingy with reps but unrestricted with likes - although a good mood does tend to make me more generous in both cases!

Mods do tend to have a very high rep power, but some long standing members will have a rep power that is comparable.

The number of reps you have has no direct bearing on becoming a mod.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ironmanwales said:


> As ive been a member since 2006 by the time i reach gold member status i will probably be bald have no teeth and be ****ing the bed in a nursing home somewhere,I imagine the adult lounge being more entertaining than xhamster or cucumber tube so is there anyway without having to get on my knees in front of pscarb and sucking out another 900 posts ?


Leave it with me mate, will get back to you later


----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

KK reps sent. For a great essay and for playing along (if you really did sus it) :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Also worth noting, that you can also negatively rep someone - if they are being a c0ck  - normally referred to a negging, or negged. Same way as repping, but choose the "I don't ...." option. However a neg is less than a rep, so if you rep someone then neg them they will still have a positive balance.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Good description - better described than I could, lol.
> 
> Technically likes are for any posts you like/agree with (for any reason, information or banter) nd want to give that acknowledgement to the poster, and reps should be reserved for exceptional quality posts only. You can give unlimited likes per day, but reps are limited by user and also by a daily cap.
> 
> ...


... and one or two of us silver members as well :whistling:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> ... and one or two of us silver members as well :whistling:


Yes mate, noticed that - like moi you "have greatness beyond words"!

If you hover the mouse pointer over someones green rep bars, a little caption comes up indicating the rep bracket they are in - somehow diggy has managed to blag his way to a high score and the same bracket as mine... probably for being more friendly and less of a [email protected] then me! :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Yes mate, noticed that - like moi you "have greatness beyond words"!
> 
> If you hover the mouse pointer over someones green rep bars, a little caption comes up indicating the rep bracket they are in - somehow diggy has managed to blag his way to a high score and the same bracket as mine... probably for being more friendly and less of a [email protected] then me! :lol:


 :lol:

A lot of it has been through the supplement reviews that I have written.

And yes not as much of a [email protected], but then I am not a mod on here... I know what its like though as I mod elsewhere. :lol:


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Dtlv74 said:


> Yes mate, noticed that - like moi you "have greatness beyond words"!
> 
> If you hover the mouse pointer over someones green rep bars, a little caption comes up indicating the rep bracket they are in - somehow diggy has managed to blag his way to a high score and the same bracket as mine... *probably for being more friendly and less of a [email protected] then me*! :lol:


No.

No, he is not. :cowboy:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> :lol:
> 
> A lot of it has been through the supplement reviews that I have written.
> 
> And yes not as much of a [email protected], but then I am not a mod on here... *I know what its like though as I mod elsewhere*. :lol:


You know I had an instinct about this from the way you post, lol... can usually spot a fellow 'modder' a mile off!!!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> You know I had an instinct about this from the way you post, lol... can usually spot a fellow 'modder' a mile off!!!


hard habit to break sometimes!

have a great weekend buddy!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

MacUK said:


> Look mate you can't rush ash, he is a busy man running the community there's a lot going on you don't know about that he's dealing with be patient


LMFAO this has got to be the best post in here :lol: :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Gotta love a wind up 

Reps kk when on my pc .


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Awesome thread.

I would however like to clear up some confusion on reps, mods, likes, and ash and his ability to keep the wheels of UK-M rolling.

It is not how many reps that is important, we all know reps are good, but it is post count that really matters. :whistling:

Good information is awesome, but again, post count is all that really matters:whistling:

Friendly banter is awesome, but in the end again, it is all about post count that really matters.

So, if you find the guy with the most posts, you found the answers you all are looking for.

To find that person, go to community, then members list, then click on post, and you will find everything you need there.

Also, I want to add that the colored vests are a secret organization within UK-M that allows others to identify with these special people, very similar to the secret hand shake like the Masons.

So, to recap, ash is one of the secret wheels that run the community.

Reps are good.

Likes are good.

But post count is the best.

And the secret vest is also the best.

Find out that, and you find what really matters in life.

I don't even have to appear in front of a judge either, I get paid for sitting behind the computer monitoring what Ash does.

Its a good thing.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Awesome thread.
> 
> I would however like to clear up some confusion on reps, mods, likes, and ash and his ability to keep the wheels of UK-M rolling.
> 
> ...


haha! like it


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Awesome thread.
> 
> I would however like to clear up some confusion on reps, mods, likes, and ash and his ability to keep the wheels of UK-M rolling.
> 
> ...


Brilliant Hacks! 

And so true about the vests...


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

hackskii said:


> So, to recap, ash is one of the secret wheels that run the community.
> 
> Reps are good.
> 
> ...


This is why hacks is the best mod, a with 34,620 posts he pretty much has as many of the rest of he mod team combined.

With that in mind, any issues with the forum or just life in general, anything at all no matter how big or how small, best not to bother any of us other mods - take it all to hacks, every tiny thing... by far the best person to fix it for ya 

EDIT: PS, when do I get my freakin vest then???!!!???


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> This is why hacks is the best mod, a with 34,620 posts he pretty much has as many of the rest of he mod team combined.
> 
> With that in mind, any issues with the forum or just life in general, anything at all no matter how big or how small, best not to bother any of us other mods - take it all to hacks, every tiny thing... by far the best person to fix it for ya
> 
> EDIT: PS, when do I get my freakin vest then???!!!???


You have to speak with the co-ordinator, who will then speak with the committee, who will then speak to the production department (me) and it will be manufactured. Although as Mac says - not looking too good right now! 

If you really do want one, PM me a torso shot (no ****) and I'll knock one out (also no ****!) :lol:


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

I got me a vest. :cowboy:


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Still got a way to go yet . But i am a step closer with this post !


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Ok thanks guys, will get on it asap. I know you guys are busy keeping the forum running, and appreciate it.

I also know I have to raise my game a bit - am trying, honestly.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

MacUK said:


> You crazy we can't let him know our secrets... the force is not good in this one


Listen mate, as a committee member I would at least expect you to be wearing yours!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

MacUK said:


> i'm due a upgrade mate, with UK-M Offical Cnut on it....


Uk-m a$$ licker on it u mean :lol:

With a picture of u on ur tshirt with ur head up the mods **** :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dtlv74 said:


> This is why hacks is the best mod, a with 34,620 posts he pretty much has as many of the rest of he mod team combined.
> 
> With that in mind, any issues with the forum or just life in general, anything at all no matter how big or how small, best not to bother any of us other mods - take it all to hacks, every tiny thing... by far the best person to fix it for ya
> 
> EDIT: PS, when do I get my freakin vest then???!!!???


You have to go to the vest thread and apply. :lol:

I actually am serious.

But, beings that I do not have a pic of myself up, I cant possibly have any information worth anything.

OOPS, I do have a pic up....DOH..... :lol:



MacUK said:


> Fill in the form and PM ash, he will speak to the team to see if you qualify to join.


Very good advice here.



DiggyV said:


> You have to speak with the co-ordinator, who will then speak with the committee, who will then speak to the production department (me) and it will be manufactured. Although as Mac says - not looking too good right now!
> 
> If you really do want one, PM me a torso shot (no ****) and I'll knock one out (also no ****!) :lol:


Or, go to the vest thread. :lol:



neurospike7 said:


> I got me a vest. :cowboy:


And that my man, makes up way more than being gold.

Post count is a little light though:lol:

I really love this board, what other board could do this and not have people upset and banned?

I dont think this could be done on any other board.

Plus we have the secret vest society too, no other board has this secret society, we are very special.

Keep that on the down low.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Plus we have the secret vest society too, no other board has this secret society, we are very special.
> 
> Keep that on the down low.


If you watch my Avatar, you'll notice how secret! :lol:


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

By making loads of totally pointless posts !!! :whistling:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

DiggyV said:


> If you watch my Avatar, you'll notice how secret! :lol:


Well, congrats, you have the best of the vests.

Beings your turns you must be the highest ranking vested member. :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Well, congrats, you have the best of the vests.
> 
> Beings your turns you must be the highest ranking vested member. :lol:


nope, just head of R & D :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

MacUK said:


> I didn't want to make this public but we are under discussion about your membership at the moment, we will be in touch once we know the outcome and even though you have a EPIC post count we need to also take into consideration your value to this site, which at this moment in time isn't looking great


Would it help to send some money your way to influence?

Take a look at my avatar, that is a nice thick wallet huh?

Id send you some gear but I am all out and only have PCT meds:lol:

What guy would stock PCT meds and not even have any gear?

That alone my mod status should be in jeopardy.

On a side note, firefox and its spell check is awesome, helps me with credibility issues.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Would it help to send some money your way to influence?
> 
> Take a look at my avatar, that is a nice thick wallet huh?
> 
> ...


pm ashcrapper if you want mac banned ....


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ewen said:


> pm ashcrapper if you want mac banned ....


I dont want to be banning people on a friday night but if people are going to step out of line I wont hesitate. keep it civil lads, will be watching this thread


----------



## KBizzle (Mar 21, 2011)

How do you become a silver member also?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

KBizzle said:


> How do you become a silver member also?


pm ashcrapper


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Nickthegreek said:


> By making loads of totally pointless posts !!! :whistling:


yeah especially about how much water to put in a protein shake mate :whistling:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> yeah especially about how much water to put in a protein shake mate :whistling:


Can this kid not read


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> Can this kid not read


which one lol


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Take a look at my avatar, that is a nice thick wallet huh?


Heres me thinking you were just trying to impress the girls:whistling:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

They one asking all these pointless question. Lol

How much rice shud I have


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> They one asking all these pointless question. Lol
> 
> How much rice shud I have


Ahh Kenny Ken is just confused, he wont even like rice in about 2 hours X


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

on a side note... how do i become a silver member haha


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Ahh Kenny Ken is just confused, he wont even like rice in about 2 hours X


Lmao I heard he died of starch poisoning. He had over 300g rice - YES in one serving


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> Lmao I heard he died of starch poisoning. He had over 300g rice - YES in one serving


are you fcukin kidding me ???

that cnut would make an ethiopian child look fcukin tonk


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

monsterballs said:


> They one asking all these pointless question. Lol
> 
> How much rice shud I have


40 grains rice per 0.55kg/body weight mate - unless brown rice which is calculated by a different formula; body weight (kg) divided by height (cm) multiplied by age (in years, rounded up), squared, then divided by time (minutes) since last meal. :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> 40 grains rice per 0.55kg/body weight mate - unless brown rice which is calculated by a different formula; body weight (kg) divided by height (cm) multiplied by age (in years, rounded up), squared, then divided by time (minutes) since last meal. :thumbup1:


LOL you know your a moderator so should show sympathy lol !!!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> LOL you know your a moderator so should show sympathy lol !!!


lol, plenty of things I should do that i don't (like finish my decorating :lol: )!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

flinty90 said:


> yeah especially about how much water to put in a protein shake mate :whistling:


You mean you are not supposed to use beer? :crying:



ANGLIK said:


> Hers me thinking you were just trying to impress the girls:whistling:


Yah, and some dudes too:lol:



monsterballs said:


> They one asking all these pointless question. Lol
> 
> How much rice shud I have


What is rice shud?

I don't get it, perhaps it is a language thing?

I am American so I probably just don't get it anyway, most yanks are thick, and I do have a bigger waist than I like, perhaps that explains it?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

bump


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> bump


Slow night mate?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> Slow night mate?


no, why do you ask?


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Kennyken said:


> Ashcrapper can I have gold membership.? Or I'll pay money to be a mod ?





Ashcrapper said:


> sorry mate no mod positions going at the moment, I will keep an eye on your posting and come back to you at the end of the week, bump this thread if I forget


lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> no, why do you ask?


Just bumping a year old thread just thought I'd check you were ok. Is that ok.....


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ah I see now you were trolling someone with learning difficulties  As you were!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> Just bumping a year old thread just thought I'd check you were ok. Is that ok.....


read from here onwards - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/205602-scammer-alert-x-member-here-called-apple-25.html#post4387595


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> Ah I see now you were trolling someone with learning difficulties  As you were!


  was a very funny thread from a while back, was being discussed in another thread last night


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> read from here onwards - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/205602-scammer-alert-x-member-here-called-apple-25.html#post4387595


You got an audio version, readings not my strong point? (no Poke)


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> You got an audio version, readings not my strong point? (no Poke)


 

to be fair just read the bit when Kenny does his mod test :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=163458

Another fine example of kennys work


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> to be fair just read the bit when Kenny does his mod test :lol:


OK. At least give me the page number?


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm a local hero it seems? ?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> I'm a local hero it seems? ?


Where have you been squire?

Will you be treatin us to any future legendary threads


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Kennyken said:


> I'm a local hero it seems? ?


yeah I guess, fair play for coming forward. I wouldn't of, but hey. Good man


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

@Ashcrapper GET IN HERE NOW! :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Kennyken said:


> I'm a local hero it seems? ?


Kenneth!! Good to see you, how are you


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm good mate. Yourself? Hows ukm nowadays?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Kennyken said:


> I'm good mate. Yourself? Hows ukm nowadays?


shite mate


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> shite mate


why? Its proper changed !! everyone's been banned !


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Kennyken said:


> why? Its proper changed !! everyone's been banned !


gangs, gangs pretending not to be gangs but then in secret rooms conspiring against gangs, cliques, mods quitting, people laughing at jokes other people didnt understand and sand being blasted out of sandy vaginas. other than that not much kid


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

And gold was so 2013, it's all about platinum now.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> gangs, gangs pretending not to be gangs but then in secret rooms conspiring against gangs, cliques, mods quitting, people laughing at jokes other people didnt understand and sand being blasted out of sandy vaginas. other than that not much kid


Fair enough ! anything good then? Why are mods leaving ?

I might start a new journal soon. This sport is far too hard


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Kennyken said:


> Fair enough ! anything good then? Why are mods leaving ?
> 
> I might start a new journal soon. This sport is far too hard


fell out with other mods and didnt like things that went on here and behind the scenes. serious business


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Smitch said:


> And gold was so 2013, it's all about platinum now.


haha, looks like silver on first glance, so dont get a big head smitch matey :lol:


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

gotta love this forum! last time i came on here you couldnt mention/tag other users lol !


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Kennyken said:


> gotta love this forum! last time i came on here you couldnt mention/tag other users lol !


crazy isnt it, join the groovy gang and get a special badge


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

How do I become a platinum member ash?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Platinum just looks like silver as already said, give me a big gold nugget anytime lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Kennyken said:


> How do I become a platinum member ash?


easy mate, you need over 1000 posts and need to write in no more than 500 words who the worst MOD is and what you would do to improve their MODerating.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Do I have to publish it on the forum. ?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Kennyken said:


> Do I have to publish it on the forum. ?


yes Kenneth, that is correct


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You could always just continue posting and try and enjoy the forum between all the bleating, thats an option.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

More comedy gold


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> Do I have to publish it on the forum. ?


Kenneth,are you still being coached?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> You could always just continue posting and try and enjoy the forum between all the bleating, thats an option.


that is exactly what Kenneth appears to be doing Mr Milkster


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> that is exactly what Kenneth appears to be doing Mr Milkster


Oh rite, well good lad kenny and welcome back.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Hi KK!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> How do I become a platinum member ash?


5000 posts and 3 years on the forum mate.


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> 5000 posts and 3 years on the forum mate.


Spoilsport! :lol:


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

luther1 said:


> More comedy gold


Luther I thought you'd be mod now!


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Hi KK!


Hi rx. How you doing?


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Milky said:


> Oh rite, well good lad kenny and welcome back.


Cheers mate. I see everyone on my friends list is banned!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Kennyken said:


> Hi rx. How you doing?


Lol just back from a ban myself  apart from that I'm ok. Are u back training then?? Hows your coach?


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

luther1 said:


> Kenneth,are you still being coached?


No mate. I quit, far too difficult for me that pre contest diet.

Hats off to anyone who does it


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> Luther I thought you'd be mod now!


I was neither bullied at school or have a boss that gives me sh!t so I don't feel the need to be a conduit of intimidation. Wouldn't enjoy the power trip


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Kennyken said:


> Cheers mate. I see everyone on my friends list is banned!


Make new friends then.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

luther1 said:


> I was neither bullied at school or have a boss that gives me sh!t so I don't feel the need to be a conduit of intimidation


Yawn...


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

luther1 said:


> I was neither bullied at school or have a boss that gives me sh!t so I don't feel the need to be a conduit of intimidation


Your my hero anyway Luther!


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Lol just back from a ban myself   apart from that I'm ok. Are u back training then?? Hows your coach?


Why you get banned? Na I'm not even training gave up along time ago. Was far too difficult


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Years of not working during the day and lonely selfish nights in between redtube wank breaks seems to work fine I've found


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> Years of not working during the day and lonely selfish nights in between redtube wank breaks seems to work fine I've found


Sounds good to me


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> Sounds good to me


Welcome to my world.... take a seat by the rigid hankies, the empty pizza boxes and my wasted youth


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> Welcome to my world.... take a seat by the rigid hankies, the empty pizza boxes and my wasted youth


I don't even know what we are talking about any more? ? Lol


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> I don't even know what we are talking about any more? ? Lol


This is the wankers anonymous forum isn't it? My eyesight isn't what it was


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Are you trying to flirt with me mate?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> Are you trying to flirt with me mate?


You've had a tougher history with women than I have if you take a 32 year old tattooed skinhead geordie on about him bashing one out as flirting hahaha


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

... actually now I re-read that sentence above I can understand your confusion.... kudos


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Haha. So is my gaydar correct? Lol


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> Haha. So is my gaydar correct? Lol


Sorry to let you down mate, the misses is in bed as we speak... Alone... and naked  :blush:

Anyway... did someone ask how to become a gold member? hahahaha


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> Why you get banned? Na I'm not even training gave up along time ago. Was far too difficult


You really not training anymore mate?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Kenny my man? Long time no see!!


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> You really not training anymore mate?


No mate. I think about it everyday and would be a dream to have the body I want to look like.

Just bodybuilding is too difficult for me


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> Sorry to let you down mate, the misses is in bed as we speak... Alone... and naked  :blush:
> 
> Anyway... did someone ask how to become a gold member? hahahaha


I did yes. Nearly 2 years ago lol


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Kenny my man? Long time no see!!


How you doing mate. You ok? Hows the lovely midlands lol


----------

